# Esplinade hotel porthcawl



## ww2nut (Mar 15, 2009)

unfortunatly despite many visits after the hotel closed, we were unable to get in, metal shutters! however i met my wife in one of the 3 night clubs in the hotel and i was gutted when they demolished it. the place remained derilect for only 12 months after which it was knocked down and replaced with a new block of flats which we locals now call the 'bottle bank' for obvious reasons. the 'ESP' was built in 1880 and started life as seperate resedential houses. it wasnt the best building ever but it did fit right in with the lovelly victorian sea front including a pavillion, numerous other hotels all of the victorian era and a pier, or sea break with a victoriam gas operated light house. so much for progression! 






























to date many of the flats remain empty due to the huge cost buying and renting them. carbunkle springs to mind! would have loved the opportunity to explore the place and take some shots inside before they finally smashed it down.


----------



## ww2nut (Mar 16, 2009)

*wow no posts!*

wow no posts! hotels suck, im sticking to ww2 next time


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 16, 2009)

Heres a post for you then! i thought the old picture postcard views were quite delightfull but what it turned into was horrible.


----------



## ww2nut (Mar 16, 2009)

*cheers*

thanks for that, this thread was feeling a bit left out! lol


----------



## smileysal (Mar 16, 2009)

I like seeing the pics of old, it looked lovely and definitely in keeping with the rest of the buildings. Sad to see your pics of when it was being demolished.  And don't like the new building. Well, I like the new building, if it was somewhere modern, like Milton Keynes or somewhere like that, but not where it's been built. 

I do wish developers would leave things alone, or do up the older buildings so they look almost as good as they did when they were in their prime. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## fire*fly (Mar 16, 2009)

that building that replaced it looks like it has a snap on replaceable cover, when you get bored of the green one they can bring out a purple one  

The old hotel looked like it had alot of character, what a shame! I like to see the pictures of the building as it was & how it ended up, even if it was sad, thank you


----------

